# different brands of brass lasting much longer?



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

ive seen some variability with life of brass between manufacturers, but with 223 brass, is there a stand-alone company that is going to have brass that will definetly last longer than others?

also, at this point i might as well ask, what brass does everyone use, and is there a reason for that choice?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Lapua is the best. As long as you keep the pressure down you will be fine. I use Government brass most of the time or Winchester.

Chuck Norris once ate a whole cake before his friends could tell him there was a stripper in it.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Lapua is top choice. If you want to pay an arm and a leg and get brass that is par Norma. If you want decent brass at a good price Remington, Winchester. I haven't tried the Nosler comp brass. Lake city brass isn't bad either. bottom of the barrel brass is Federal in my opinion, the primer pockets get blown out to easily.

I'm using Lapua in my 308 with pretty good pressures and I anneal every other reload and I'm up to 13 or 14 reloads. I don't shave anything off the necks when i'm cutting for length.

It's good brass, I've heard of some people that have gotten up to 25 reloads off a single brass and felt that it would go for much longer but didn't feel comfortable doing so. That's a lot of service for the money.

xdeano


----------

